# Accomodation in Hilversum/Weesp



## dutchliving (May 24, 2016)

Hi - We are moving to Netherlands next month as my husband got a job offer. We have been in this country before and lived in Weesp.
We are considering Weesp/Hilversum for accommodation this time.. can anyone guide us which place is better for family.
We don't want top floors as it would be tough to take lot of stairs with our 2month old son.


----------

